# The pack has gotten bigger



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

So Today We added a new friends to our "pack" Me and Jane taken a lot of our unadoptable animals (Because they bond with us) So introducing~ 
Cameron Our beagle pup!







Fiona The Terror~







Loki the cuddle bug~







Rose the stalker~







Putty (My baby brother named him)~







NONAME (Suggestions) the mouse~







Toby The poser~







Georgie(black) Allie (Boxer) cash (in the front) and daisy (In the back).







And Last but not least we are fostering Lighla bunnies!~


----------



## JaneAndTheRatties (Oct 15, 2014)

Awe our baby's  Fiona looks like she'll murder us


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

I hope not >_< I cleaned the cat nip off the table when I took the first one! The second she was on the porch. Oh and since we have that extra room do you want me to move All the big cages in there so they don't stress? Or out to the barn with Felix?


----------



## JaneAndTheRatties (Oct 15, 2014)

The extra room. Since you have to leave around 8 to go back to the hospital I DO NOT what to go out there while that.....Thing..... is out there. And don't forget to feed it!


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Me forget?! -gasps- I never forget! (but seriously i dont) and I already did I just cant wait to stay home felixs doesn't get love from you! Oh and hurry up I want a milkshake XD


----------



## JaneAndTheRatties (Oct 15, 2014)

Whatever okay I'm heading out. next time just text me XD


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

No i dont wanna


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I LOVE ALL YOUR BABIES 

Theyre so precious!!!

Also, is felix like an inbred big foot you keep in the cellar hahaha


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes. No We have a highly aggressive Pit-bull that lives in our barn It seems to only like me So Jane is scared of him XD haha. He's my cutie pie though! He's a big baby who likes hugs and kisses and belly rubs!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Pit bulls do scare me! Got attacked by one in my youth so bit cautious but how sweet that he loves you!! Every come across a pug that needs a home, I'm your girl haha!! I long for a rescue pug :')


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Come visit the rescue then! Haha We have maybe a few (I mainly do office work so i'll ask Jane)


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I wish I could afford to go to the US  We looked before and my god, you'd think we were paying for a flight full of celebs!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Ps - Ben says Hi haha


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Aweh! Hi ben! -dies over cuteness- Dude I will pay for you to come over here XD


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Haha!!! One day we will go the US and we will 100% be up your end so I can fuss over all your animals (my suitcase will be treat filled!)


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

They'll love you forever


----------

